# Periphery - "Icarus Lives!" with Casey's vocals posted!



## bulb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey guys, as our lil christmahannukwanzaa present to the woild, we have posted up the demo version of Icarus Lives! with Casey's vocals on it.

You can listen here: MySpace.com - PERIPHERY (Icarus with vocals!) - BETHESDA, Maryland - Metal / Experimental / Rock - www.myspace.com/periphery

Now one little note about all of this (aimed only at those who have heard the Jake version a million times like i have), i would definitely give it a few listens to let it sink in just because it IS different and you need to get used to it, but after 4 or 5 listens myself i started hearing it objectively and i love it! If you havent heard the jake version then just go for it haha!

Anyways, have a good holiday everyone! 

Enjoy


----------



## Jason (Dec 25, 2007)

Sounds weird..  



[action=Jason]listens over and over[/action]


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 25, 2007)

i'm really used to the jake version. 

that said, i like it a lot.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Dec 25, 2007)

Sorry man...although the new singer sings very well, I prefer the older one. I'm not feeling this new one. My  though.


----------



## Krunch (Dec 25, 2007)

Sounds different. I like it. There are a couple parts that are a little weird, scale-wise, but they work and I'm sure it will grow on me.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 25, 2007)

First bit of vocals made my bro and I say "Fuck this. " and we turned it off. 

I've listened to it a few times since, and I personally still vastly prefer the instrumental, but this one's good too.


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 25, 2007)

god I love the high notes casey hits, I think I only heard jake's version a few times but I mostly listened to the non vocal version of of icarus lives, so I don't remember it that well with vocals. but yea casey rules


----------



## playstopause (Dec 25, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i'm really used to the jake version.
> 
> that said, i like it a lot.



 When the first verse started, i was really surprised. Fell on the floor.
 Joking. The song beeing that good, it will grow on me for sure.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 25, 2007)

I havent heard the original version, but its cool to hear this kind of riffage without screaming over it.


----------



## Blexican (Dec 25, 2007)

I like Casey's approach to the song, but I think he could have sang more, honestly. Also, in some parts, there's dissonance between Casey's voice and the guitars, which is kinda distracting. Did he do that on purpose?


----------



## Variant (Dec 25, 2007)

I like it... he's more distinctive than Jake was. I think it'd help if he doubled the melodic parts with more growls... maybe.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow. I like the Jake version *way, way, way* better.


There's _nothing_ real distinctive in the way this guy sings, IMO. The old version had such a memorable hook. "It's like the SKYYYY keeps, calling my NAAAmme..." Djent, djent! 


This? Not so much. 


The Beavis shit at the end kinda really threw me off, too. But thanks for posting anyway.


----------



## XEN (Dec 25, 2007)

I do agree with the boobmeister that the original had that hook, but I really like this version too. I love the direction the melody takes and can really hear his '80s influences which works for me as an old fart.
The beavis stuff does tone back the intensity of the song in a "we're very serious musicians, but please don't take us that way" kind of way.
Otherwise I love it and so does the rest of my family. My toddler even ran to his keyboard to play along. He LOVES Periphery.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 25, 2007)

I like it very much  for me awesome


----------



## stuh84 (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah, I'm liking it, I like a good mix of clean and growled vocals, and this sounds great.

I didn't listen to the last version a 1000 times, so I dont have it ingrained into me. Really liking this loads


----------



## bulb (Dec 25, 2007)

well to those who liked it right off the bat im glad!
to those who arent crazy about it or just plain dislike it i would be interested in seeing where you guys are at a week from now, cuz i have had about a month with this song and now i just cant imagine going back to the jake version cuz i love it so much, not saying everyone is going to agree, but hopefully some of you guys will warm up to it like i did!


----------



## Alpo (Dec 25, 2007)

I like this much more than the Jake version. Way more unique.  I might actually listen to this more than the instrumental version...


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 25, 2007)

Casey's vocal style is definitely kind of different and takes just a little getting used to. I really like it, though! I do find myself missing the "Sky keeps calling my naaaame" line and a couple other parts, but this is after only an initial listen after having the old version burned into my brain. Anyway, I've been waiting for this since you posted that first clip of Casey, and I was not let down! 

Probably could've done without that "Beavis" part at the end, though. I dunno.


----------



## Greg Pope (Dec 25, 2007)

It's always hard I think to re-create over an original, as bulb said if you know the original it will never be the same it can only grow on you, or you just wont like it! I really like the vocals on the other clip mainly because I hadn't heard vox on that so it sounded great! but first listen with this I wasn't greatly impressed! but hay you never know! a couple more listens and growing on me already. I'm looking forward to hearing completely new stuff!

Oh yeah! and what the hell is going on at the end! crazy mofos!!


----------



## _detox (Dec 25, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> The Beavis shit at the end kinda really threw me off, too. But thanks for posting anyway.



Come on guys, it's not supposed to be all serious! I thought that part was hilarious.

I'm also used to Jake's version too much. I keep expecting some parts to be Jake-lines..

I have to say though, regardless of the fact that there was no love at first sound, I know this will grow on me. It's probably my brain wondering why Casey is singing where Jake used to, because the Juggies clip makes me crap my pants every time I listen. 

I really like Casey's lyrics too.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 25, 2007)

I listened to it like 4 times in a row and having listened to the older version of Icarus Lives a lot, I dunno. I think Casey has some really cool lines but I think it's missing that awesome hook that Jake came up with. Casey needs a few more growls too IMO, especially in the beginning of the first verse. I think it'd be much more metal if he just came in screaming lol.

I showed it to mah friend too and she just said "not bad i'd listen to it".

Finally, lol wtf is with you guys and weird noises after the song?  Like after Letter Experiment and Walk...


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 25, 2007)

I've tried to like Casey's vocals but I really do prefer Jakes. His lyrics and style just seemed to work really well with Periphery's overall sound. Casey's just seems to clash too much in my opinion. I'll see how I feel about it a week or two down the line but I can't see myself liking it.


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Dec 25, 2007)

bulb said:


> well to those who liked it right off the bat im glad!
> to those who arent crazy about it or just plain dislike it i would be interested in seeing where you guys are at a week from now, cuz i have had about a month with this song and now i just cant imagine going back to the jake version cuz i love it so much, not saying everyone is going to agree, but hopefully some of you guys will warm up to it like i did!




it`s allways hard to get used to a totally new version of a song that you really like. But this one acctually just took me a couple of listenings.
Verry strong "remake" if i can call it that..hehe

I totally aggree with you Misha! AND, for the record...theese types of songs that you have to listen to..over and over and over again before you really start to like them...THOSE are the songs that will stick with you for a VERRY long time without getting tired of it 

Good work!
You better give some of the creds to Casey as well..haha


----------



## Deschain (Dec 25, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## kmanick (Dec 25, 2007)

I like this guys voice, but to me it almost sounds "Deftone-ish" when he's singing
and by that I mean his note choices.
Not bad, I infinitely like singing better than screaming 
(hey I'm an old fucker what can I say?), but I think it's missing the big hook.
With Jake that "Sky keeps calling my name" melody jumps out at you.
You remember it the first time you here it,
this version is missing that, there's nothing vocally, melodically to grab on to.
I think you've got a good singer here, but if this was one of my tunes I would 
work the vocal melody some more, musically it's such a cool piece,
you don't want a weak vocal to kill it.
I've listened to this 5 times now and I have been going back and forth between this version and the original, and I like the direction 
you're going in,  with this version a lot,
I think it needs more development to make it killer though.


----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 25, 2007)

This is awesome


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 25, 2007)

while i love Casey's singing, i don't really like what he does for this song... this song, in my mind, was always a huge and massive harmony, really capturing that flying and floating feeling that fits the icarus theme so well... but casey's vocals this time around really collides with the harmonies alot, and it sounds as if he's singing it wrong or something, even though it's intentional... i love my ass off at what he did in the juggernaut clip, with all the floaty kind of scales and harmonies... this just doesen't fit the song IMO... i think the concept is cool, but not for this song... it abrupts the flow, i feel... evenwithout jake's hooks, blah blah blah, i think this song needs floating huge harmonies. it just isn't the song, not the place, for dissonance...

but i'm going to give it a chance by listening to it a bunch and being as objective as possible, but so far, i'd prefer the casey on the juggies clip on this song alot more...


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 25, 2007)

I like it overall, but there's a few parts where what he's singing doesn't really fit the music (the opening line for example). Doesn't even sound like it's in the same key. 

But I'm going to give it a chance to grow on me.


----------



## _detox (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm listening again..and it's growing on me even more..

I admit I like the Juggernaut clip more, but I can't wait to hear more. 

We need another video like the old Periphery video with everyone recording, and the polyrhythmic socks!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 25, 2007)

upon further listening, i have to admit, i do like it after all... but i think some of the notes could be hanged a little in the vocals, and those backing vocals need to e brought out more, i didn't even hear them until i listened with a headset now... so pump those up, mix them with speakers, not headset...

so yeah, basically i'd say mix it a little better, and if you're willing, maybe alter a couple notes i the vocals to better fit the harmonies in the song... though i don't think you'd have to once you've brought out those backing harmonies, as those make ALL the difference in this song.. without them, the main vocal makes no sense...

so now i see why you love it som much yourself, but mix the harmonies WITH SPEAKERS, because harmony vocals are much more audible in a headset, just like delay\reverb and such...

so now you know what caused my first post


----------



## technomancer (Dec 25, 2007)

Overall I really like it... though

1) shortly after the vocals start they seem REALLY melodically out of sync with the rest of the song
2) I think maybe cut the Beavis at the end to just the laugh and then end it



I also didn't listen to the previous version a lot, so this isn't biased based on the earlier recording.


----------



## Grom (Dec 25, 2007)

I really like this version, even if some notes were feeling a bit "jazz" harmony-wise. He clearly loves harmonized parts and odd note choices, which is great (at least for the jazz-loving geek I am). And his screams are so powerful and controlled. Lucky Periphery !

Even if I would say that the Beavis and Butthead part at the ends is totally out of context. The funny gimmick is in your attitude bro, not your music.


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Dec 25, 2007)

One thing though....Bulb...can you upload it on Soundclick?
I hate the low quallity sound on myspace...i know it`s because it´s beeing direct streamed of the site.

This song doesnt deserve beeing played by a player like that...it deserves high quality sound man 

It goes on repeat over here now btw!


----------



## right_to_rage (Dec 25, 2007)

You know, he writes really cool lyrics. I love his interest and references to esoteric topics. His voice is awesome of course, you've found a very desirable voice. Pretty much perfect fit for your style as I've said before. He seems to soar a bit more than Jake, where as Jake decided to rock the beat more and give the verse a bounce. But, I like how Casey is sort of separate from the band, it feels like he's telling you something more than just adding to the sound (which he does do anyways). He seems to take a more artistic approach to the music, which is very important to me as a listener. Jake made it a sick jam, but Casey has painted an impressionistic picture. Progressive, and inspiring.

How are you gonna pull off those harmonies live? His ear for tense harmonies is very cool and different.


----------



## Nats (Dec 25, 2007)

anyone have the old version? i've never heard it


----------



## swedenuck (Dec 25, 2007)

I have to say off the bat, the only gripe I really had with Periphery in the first place was the presence of too much screaming. Now with Casey's vocals, his note choices really strike me in the right place. They're interesting, very intuitive in complimenting the coming counter melodies, and his ability to harmonize is spectacular. If only I could sing like him I would rule the world. 

One other thing I love is that he really sets up the musical landscape by giving it space to breathe rather than being the envasive part of the mix. It's much more musical in my books.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Durero (Dec 25, 2007)

swedenuck said:


> I have to say off the bat, the only gripe I really had with Periphery in the first place was the presence of too much screaming.


 my feeling EXACTLY

Vocals are usually the last thing I pay attention to, and constant screaming has very little impact on me anymore and just feels far too overused even in bands which I absolutely love such as Meshuggah. But Casey actually manages to keep the vocals in my attention for the whole song. I completely prefer his singing to Jake's. 

Can't wait to hear more Misha!


----------



## Variant (Dec 25, 2007)

Part of it may be that Casey's vocals are over mixed and under effected too, IMHO. Maybe wet it up a bit and sink it down into the mix. Let it blend a bit more. 

Personally, I like that it's not the dry-horse-cough thing and that it also doesn't do the angry-verse, signy-chorus thing either. If you go the melodic vocal route, go mostly that way, it just needs to be a bit harshed up a bit to fit the music, IMHO, maybe distortion, echo, or some other Devin Townsend angle. 

I could be completely wrong, though.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 25, 2007)

It's strange, considering I listened a lot of times to Veredika's vocals.

I like this one also


----------



## Naren (Dec 25, 2007)

Casey definitely has a very skilled voice and I like the way he singed, but I didn't feel this had the memorable hook that the Jake version had. I think if he had captured something similar to "The sky keeps calling my name" part, it would stick in my mind easier.

And I actually felt the EXACT opposite of the Blexican. I really like his clean vocals, but I wanted more screaming at certain parts of the song. Maybe my sensibilities are different from Casey's, but he put screaming in some parts where I would have put clean vocals and clean vocals in parts where I would have put screaming.

That said, if I had never heard the Jake version, I would have said that this is an amazing song, but I probably would have commented mainly on the drums and riffs (which I think are perfect) than on the vocal melodies (his vocal skills are pretty much perfect, but I wish the melodies were more memorable). 

I also think it kind of lacks the "rawness" that the Jake version had. I just think this is a kind of song that needs more screaming than clean vocals to get that energy flowing. And I thought the Jake version had a great balance between screaming and singing. 

I just get the feeling that Casey's singing really really tones down the heaviness of your songs.  That's one of the hugest differences between Jake and Casey, I guess. Jake had this wild raw violent heavy sound, while Casey can pull off a violent heavy sound but seems to go more for the laid back relaxed melodic sound most of the time.

So, all and all, I think this is a good version, but I vastly prefer the Jake version.



The Dark Wolf said:


> Wow. I like the Jake version *way, way, way* better.
> 
> 
> There's _nothing_ real distinctive in the way this guy sings, IMO. The old version had such a memorable hook. "It's like the SKYYYY keeps, calling my NAAAmme..." Djent, djent!
> ...



Pretty much agree there.


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Dec 25, 2007)

not to polute the thread in any way, but...this version sounds absolutely amazing when you`re drunk!

Nuff said !!!




I never said i`d kneel again!!


----------



## shadowgenesis (Dec 25, 2007)

is there somewhere i can hear the old version to compare?

I like this guys voice and his screaming is articulate enough that i like it, but i don't really think it sits all that well in the mix. Seems a bit too distant and certainly not in front of the guitars enough in certain parts. I'll say it sounds better on headphones.. which could be an issue, as i think i recall you saying you mix on headphones.

yeah.. his voice definitely needs... something.. or maybe the guitars all need to be toned down a tiny bit? *shrug*

god damn though - you're one sick guitar player.



Variant said:


> Part of it may be that Casey's vocals are over mixed and under effected too, IMHO. Maybe wet it up a bit and sink it down into the mix. Let it blend a bit more.



i think the vocals were kinda lost, partly because in parts they seemed a little over reverbed and distant while the instrumentation was right in your face. personally i don't like adding effects as a solution to anything. but that's cuz i'm picky bout that shit.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 26, 2007)

I think the old version of Icarus Lives is still on bulbman's soundclick?

Dude, I actually really like Casey's version and I get what you mean by it grows on you. I woke up this morning, cruised through a couple of forums and then I started humming something which sounded really familiar and realized that it was the new Icarus Lives. I think the vocals sound really great now actually. Just takes some time to let go of the Jake version aye.

BTW Bulb, if you listen to Next Please, at 2:10, you can still hear Jake go RAWR.


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 26, 2007)

kmanick said:


> I like this guys voice, but to me it almost sounds "Deftone-ish" when he's singing
> and by that I mean his note choices.



I would agree with this 100%. The guy can obviously sing, and sing well, I just didn't get where he was trying to go with his melodies. I've listened 4 times now and still just isn't falling into place for me. 

In my mind, it sounds like he tried to do too much with the melodies, and I think it adversely affected the overall sound of the song. Melodically, the song is pretty straight forward, and I mean that in a very good way. I think the vocal lines should be more straight forward and in your face, the same as the guitar, with singing or melodic stuff over choruses and perhaps outro...otherwise, the verse sections in this song to my ears are just begging for some straight forward gutteral vocals delivered with authority!

That said, it still sounds really good, I think the vocal set and delivery for the original version fit the song better.

my


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 26, 2007)

I gave it another listen, and it's definitely not that it's the _wrong_ notes, really, since it didn't exactly draw my attention to it or anything, I think it's a mix thing like others have said. So, I look forward to hearing the final mix.

That said, I still like the Juggies clip best. Something about it just warms my little heart and makes me sing along while reaching towards the heaven in a cheezy, Creed-esque, rockstar pose, with a longing look and a tear in my eye, as a high-powered fan blows my hair and unbuttoned shirt back just the right way to create dramatic effect. 

...or something


----------



## FullMetalEcho (Dec 26, 2007)

I have listened to the old Icarus so many times on my mp3 and this version is just as awesome. I love the melodies and high parts he sings, they're very catchy. After listening to it a few times I really dig it, it has a totally different feel to it.

One thing though, get rid of the 0:29 - 0:37, I really hate it  

Good job though  

Oh and one more thing Misha, is Veredika still going to be singing in some other band or what?


----------



## bulb (Dec 26, 2007)

FullMetalEcho said:


> I have listened to the old Icarus so many times on my mp3 and this version is just as awesome. I love the melodies and high parts he sings, they're very catchy. After listening to it a few times I really dig it, it has a totally different feel to it.
> 
> One thing though, get rid of the 0:29 - 0:37, I really hate it
> 
> ...



actually that one part is the only part i have an issue with, it was supposed to be like that lofi telephone sound, but i dont know what casey did with it exactly, it will be fixed for the demo so it wont sound weird like it does now.

i havent spoken to veredika lately so i have no idea what the deal is, but last i heard he was auditioning for sikth which i really hope he gets!


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Dec 26, 2007)

bulb said:


> i havent spoken to veredika lately so i have no idea what the deal is, but last i heard he was auditioning for sikth which i really hope he gets!




HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 26, 2007)

didn't Sikth already get a new singer? Oh well, that'd be awesome though. When Sikth really blow it up and become really mainstream, be sure to send that video of Jake on the Periphery YouTube channel.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, i'm listening to the old version of this on soundclick. Definitely like the new version more. 

Most of it is probably cause i REALLY dont like the style of jake. he's good at that style, but i just really dont like that style. I'm glad to hear some technical downtuned riffage without some dude doing the harsh jens style vocals over it.


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 26, 2007)

Just listened to the old version again... 

I definitely like the new version better. And the "...sky keeps calling my name..." doesn't sound that hooky too me, it sounds like a half a chorus with the second half missing. The whole thing sounds really simplistic compared to what casey does with the song.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 26, 2007)

I listened to it before I read through this thread and my first thoughts were, man Caseys voice is amazing and I love what he brings to Periphery but there is something missing from this song, something that the last song Casey put vocals to had but I just can't put my finger on it.

I just listened to Jakes version, then I listened to Caseys version again and I can understand what people are saying about the hook, that is what made Jakes version and maybe that is what is missing from Caseys version but I still like Caseys version more.

The vocals on this sound a little rough but I will say it again, Caseys voice is fucking amazing. As I said I was getting into it thinking I love what Casey brings to Periphery, then he went alto and I thought "fuck off, that is sweet".

Keep em coming.


----------



## Coryd (Dec 26, 2007)

I like the new version of the Icarus. It will definitely have to grow more on me though. Casey has a really good sing voice and that adds a whole new dimension to the song.

That said i still like the old version of the song with Jake a little more. I don't know if it is just because i have listened to that version more or...... To me the version with Jake was just very straight forward, in your face, and as said before, had a great hook. Maybe a little more easily digestible. The new version may grow on me though over time.

Thats cool Jake is going for the Sikth opening too. He would fit.


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 26, 2007)

I must say that Casey has the most amazing clean voice I have ever heard. Its just so damn on pitch. Congratulations! I love this new version, it's a bit different but it's so damn cool! 

Im still Waiting for your first CD to be released.


----------



## deathmask666 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm a party pooper i guess...I thought the vocals were annoying...


----------



## Uber Mega (Dec 26, 2007)

Misha, didn't Casey audition for Sikth before he settled with you guys? I think i remember a while back he was coming to England to see Pin or something? Maybe i've got that wrong.

As i said to you, track sounds good on the whole, it's grown on me quite a bit...i think he sounds better on the other track though, really good stuff.


----------



## Clydefrog (Dec 26, 2007)

Hm.

I love Casey's voice.

I love this song.

Put the two together, and how does it come out terrible?


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 26, 2007)

I just listened to both versions, and eh... I like both. I like Casey's chorus better, and I also think that his way of building up the tension is far superior. However the singing melody is somewhat lacking, as some have said, there's just something about the pure energy of Jake's version...

my


----------



## Alpo (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been listening to it a lot today, and it just keeps getting better! I love the new version, the singing is fantastic and the screaming is more effective because it's not used so much. The chorus is awesomizing!


----------



## shadowgenesis (Dec 26, 2007)

ahhh. i'm hearing the original now. i totally get what everyone means.
I don't even LIKE this style of vocal, but honestly it just seems to fit more. And "The sky is calling my name" is definitely hooky, even if it's a bit minimal.

I dunno. I'm sure Casey's vocals will fit into the band really well, especially with some time to settle in and get used to things, but i just don't feel like it's a strong example on this song.
Is there any room for redoing the vocals or is that kinda overstepping your bounds to ask?


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 26, 2007)

I think the main thing that I like better about Casey's singing is that he fits the over-the-top, insane, losing control feel of the music really well. Jake's vocals were really solid and tight, whereas Casey tends to sound like he's right on the brink of losing control/sanity.


----------



## Josh (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd only heard the instrumental version until now, but I really like it with vocals!


----------



## bulb (Dec 26, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> ahhh. i'm hearing the original now. i totally get what everyone means.
> I don't even LIKE this style of vocal, but honestly it just seems to fit more. And "The sky is calling my name" is definitely hooky, even if it's a bit minimal.
> 
> I dunno. I'm sure Casey's vocals will fit into the band really well, especially with some time to settle in and get used to things, but i just don't feel like it's a strong example on this song.
> Is there any room for redoing the vocals or is that kinda overstepping your bounds to ask?



well its not overstepping your bounds, you dont HAVE to like it or force yoruself to listen to it or anything like that haha!

but to me its seriously perfect, i am still blown away by what he did with it, because i feel that if i had the talent and the ability to write good vocal lines that its exactly the kind of thing i would have gone for.

as i have said before a lot of the reason that jake's vocals turned out the way they did was that he couldnt really do much else, and we were working with what we had, but now i have a guy with a palette of sounds and this insane range and he is using those in ways i could never even dream of.

the songs i write are very dear to me and so if it hadnt been perfect to me i would have made him change it hehe.
(and the only thing that will change because of that is that lofi part in the very beginning)


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2007)

Fuckin' awesome.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 26, 2007)

after listening to it for a while, i aboslutely love it. i vastly prefer clean vocals over that yelling stuff jake did, and the minimalistic approach to casey's growls make them even more powerful.


----------



## deathmask666 (Dec 26, 2007)

???


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 26, 2007)

and please, plenty please, push the backing vocals a little louder, because tey're not as audible on speakers as they are through a headset... and it makes the lead vocal sound wrong, compared to listening through a headset, hearing it all as a whole... just do yourself that favour, plenty please! it's just a mixing issue!


----------



## Ishan (Dec 26, 2007)

I just listened to the new version while I read what you guys had to tell about it (6 or 7 time) and honnestly while some part could get some fine tunings, it's pretty good. I'd get rid of the lofi intro myself and replace it with some scream but hey, I'm a death metal kinda guy 
I really like what he did on the previous clip more, all those harmonies and lines were very catchy.
One thing bothering me is the mix, I'm used to Icarus as an instrumental now and with the vocals as they are, some guitar parts are a bit undicernable. (nothing a good mix could solve I guess  )
Can't wait to hear the final mix


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 26, 2007)

Shit, I'll be the bitch of the thread.

I still WAY prefer the original. I think it's at least 10x better, in terms of vocal impact, melody, power, hook, groove, everything.


Really, IMO, it's unfair to even have this new guy trying to fill Jake's shoes. He's a great singer, and he'd probably do a lot better on something new, fresh, and his own. It's like he's been hired to play Han Solo for a Star Wars remake. 


Shit... only one Han Solo.


----------



## FullMetalEcho (Dec 26, 2007)

Bulb is the man


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 26, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Shit, I'll be the bitch of the thread.
> 
> I still WAY prefer the original. I think it's at least 10x better, in terms of vocal impact, melody, power, hook, groove, everything.
> 
> ...



I still prefer the instrumental. 


...
I think part of why it's not getting the best of rep is because of the Juggernaut clip. Everything fits so perfect. I know I expected much, much more because of that and was let down, especially on such an epic instrumental.

By no means a bad song vocally, I'll still listen to it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 26, 2007)

I thought Jake's vocals were bad-as-fuck on the original, personally. hard to top.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 26, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I thought Jake's vocals were bad-as-fuck on the original, personally. hard to top.



They still are bad as fuck.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 26, 2007)

I never said they weren't.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 26, 2007)

I haven't been paying as much attention as most of the people in this thread, so I don't really remember the original, but to me this new singer establishes Periphery as potential leaders rather than followers. Casey has a memorable, idiosyncratic voice that will definitely separate you from all the other Meshuggah-esque bands getting around these days. He is the Warrel Dane to your Nevermore, to put it one way.

I thonk you should drop the Beavis stuff though. So many of these bands listen to too much Mike Patton and want to prove to the world how wacky and zaaaaaaaaaaany they are and it just comes across as deriviative and stupid, in my opinion. I don't mind these kinds of people of these kinds of antics, but keep it separate from the music as it won't do you any favours.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 26, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I thought Jake's vocals *were* bad-as-fuck on the original, personally. hard to top.



I'm a picky little bastard.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 26, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> I'm a picky little bastard.



Funny. 

Me, I'm not too picky. But I think I got the bastard part down.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, you do.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Feel free to change it back any time, BTW.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 27, 2007)

Way ahead of ya.


----------



## Clydefrog (Dec 27, 2007)

I think the potential is there with Casey, really, I do.

The first tune he put out was almost perfect vocally. I had very high expectations for my favorite Periphery tune (Icarus Lives), but nothing really seems to match at all. There's too much dissonance going on with the vocals over the guitar work. I know it was probably intentional to have some, but there's a limit to how much it can work, and it seems to me like it was crossed a lot.

New (matching) vocal harmonies would make this one of the most killer songs ever produced.


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 27, 2007)

I just don't care for the hardcore shouting vocals so for me there is no way jake can compete with casey. casey's vocals just sound very dreamlike and floaty to me ha. They just seem to fit the icarus theme of the song.


----------



## bulb (Dec 27, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> I thonk you should drop the Beavis stuff though. So many of these bands listen to too much Mike Patton and want to prove to the world how wacky and zaaaaaaaaaaany they are and it just comes across as deriviative and stupid, in my opinion. I don't mind these kinds of people of these kinds of antics, but keep it separate from the music as it won't do you any favours.



man people are really caring about the silly end part haha, its even been named!

its was just spontaneous silliness on casey's part, nothing more nothing less, nothing he or anyone was trying to prove...havent you guys ever been bored hahah?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Bored, yes.

Putting my boredom on a kickass track, and my band's hallmark song?


----------



## Zoltta (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah i guess no one goes around randomly shouting out quotes, lines, and random sayings, in obnoxious voices these days. I love to say random shit in random voices allllll day, yet im really not trying to prove anything, nor to i fucking listen to patton, let alone try and immitate him rofl. Just part of my sense of humor, i guess some people dont have one. /shrug


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 27, 2007)

^ Weed.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Dec 27, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Shit, I'll be the bitch of the thread.
> 
> I still WAY prefer the original. I think it's at least 10x better, in terms of vocal impact, melody, power, hook, groove, everything.
> 
> ...



So...I'm a bitch too? Fuck.

Seriously, I vastly prefer the old version better. The new version is kinda boring singing-wise to me. Don't take this bad Bulb, I mean the song kicks major ass, as all the other songs, but I just dont really like *this* particular version.

The juggies clip did rule, and Casey has an amazing voice. I'm just looking forward towards the new stuff you do with him.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 27, 2007)

^ Amen! New stuff, ho! *Hacksaw mode*


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 27, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Bored, yes.
> 
> Putting my boredom on a kickass track, and my band's hallmark song?



thats their hallmark song? they haven't even done their first album yet...

also the first riff in icarus sounds a bit comical to me, I don't see how there isn't room for a bit of boredom at the end.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Dec 27, 2007)

Ext789 said:


> thats their hallmark song? they haven't even done their first album yet...
> 
> also the first riff in icarus sounds a bit comical to me, I don't see how there isn't room for a bit of boredom at the end.



All the people I know who have heard Periphery say that Icarus Lives is their signature song. It doesn't matter if they don't have an album out yet, many people have heard them and most agree this can be the track that seals the deal.


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 27, 2007)

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> All the people I know who have heard Periphery say that Icarus Lives is their signature song. It doesn't matter if they don't have an album out yet, many people have heard them and most agree this can be the track that seals the deal.



I guess its just me then  

It just wasn't one that I listened to as much until it had casey's vocals on it. personally I prefer all the racecare clips, the fast ones, insomnia and a bunch of other bulb tidbits.


----------



## Naren (Dec 27, 2007)

My favorite Bulb/Periphery song is Icarus Lives and, of the 3 versions, my favorite is the instrumental version, followed by the Jake version, and lastly the new Casey version (it's good, but I think the other 2 are better).

People have a thing called "taste" which is why there are varying opinions in this thread.


----------



## Alpo (Dec 27, 2007)

Naren said:


> People have a thing called "taste" which is why there are varying opinions in this thread.



 I think the Casey-version is the best of the three. I love the intrumental, too. The Jake version has too much screaming for me.


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 27, 2007)

Naren said:


> People have a thing called "taste" which is why there are varying opinions in this thread.



some people have a thing called bad taste  j/k sorry

you guys rule


----------



## Axel (Dec 27, 2007)

The Juggy clip was awesome. I showed that clip to a few friends because I was very impressed with Casey's voice and those who know me know I'm a picky fucker haha  
However this Icarus song doesn't really do it for me  vocalwise at least. I had heard the old version once or twice and as someone pointed out I prefer the instrumental version best. Jake had some cool ideas, Casey has some cool ideas, but I don't think either of them did justice to the song


----------



## El Caco (Dec 27, 2007)

As Eric said, people have different tastes and obviously that influences their opinion, I have preferred Bulbs instrumental stuff over the stuff with Jake because of my taste in music. I can appreciate a lot of people here love Jakes vocals because of their taste. I can't say it enough, I love what Casey brings to Periphery, his vocals change the whole dynamic of the song in a way that is right up my alley, hearing Misha say that this is exactly what he wanted is something that I think is really cool yet I understand how those who loved where Periphery was with Jake would be disappointed.

Still I stand by my statement that this version of Icarus is lacking something, with Jake it wasn't lacking and it fit right into its genre, I just don't get into that genre like others here do. I enjoy it more with Casey but I think it is lacking something.

Our Bulb has an identifiable sound that as soon as you here it you know that is Bulb, we all know he is destined for greatness but in my opinion periphery needed someone like Casey to give them a sound that is unique, I think Periphery with Casey is the next big thing, they have that unique sound that I have been waiting for.

[action=s7eve]hopes what he wrote makes sense, he is blind drunk at the moment trying to cope with a really bad day.[/action]


----------



## Deschain (Dec 27, 2007)

The new Icarus is far more dynamic and interesting than the one with Jakes vox or the instrumental. I personally love it. Even the bit at the beginning (that you say needs changing Misha) and the bit at the end which some people are getting hung up on. Get over it. It does say "demo" next to it, and even if it didn't(!), it would still rock the shit out of anything else out there, because thats what Periphery do. 

But seriouzly Meesh, mayk it staht wit "this guy keeps calling my naym" agin!!!


----------



## bulb (Dec 27, 2007)

well all in all believe it or not the reactions have been completely on par with what i expected, the vocals were a love/hate thing before, and at the very worst they are still a love/hate thing now so thats good in my book.

stylistically im still writing for myself only, so im a million times happier with casey on board, and if some people think the worst of me for liking casey more, there isnt much i can do about that on either side, so we will just keep on truckin as per usual, but im glad that a lot of you also see it as an improvement.

what i do find slightly funny, and im not pointing fingers at anyone here necessarily (cuz we have gotten a lot of feedback from other forums and myspace) but i dont feel that some people are fully appreciating the fact that jake is gone and so are his vocals, like people asking us to go back to jake as if it were a possibility or using his vocals, the fact of the matter is jake is gone because it wasnt working out and we wanted brand new lyrics, it may suck for some, but hey thats life, its definitely not the worst thing that can happen!

deschain: its no biggie, the very nature of a post such as this one causes the listener to be overly critical, and it causes them to pick everything apart, i almost kinda prefer it that way, not only is it humbling but people will usually tend to say exactly what they have an issue with, even if its effect may be exaggerated a bit


----------



## Grom (Dec 27, 2007)

I've already given my opinion on this, but here's the deal after several more listens : Casey sounds like a guitar solo, and has the note choices I would be personnally glad to hear from a solist.

I'll go even further : Bulby, this man sings the way you play leads. I found many similarities while listening your stuff over and over.


----------



## Clydefrog (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll repeat myself for no reason in particular.

I never liked any of Jake's vocals, but loved Casey's debut. When Jake's version of Icarus came out, I was very disappointed that the standard "scream scream scream" thing had been used (every band is doing it) -- it just didn't work for me. 

I was very excited to hear Casey's take on it, but it turned out to be a sort of random mish-mash of notes that don't sit well with the rest of the song. Throwing off random notes while the music behind it has a clear and focused sound just does not work.

I was hoping for so much more. Maybe it's a case of trying to sound too different?

In either case I had no affinity to the old Jake version, so I don't have any issue with not coming to terms with his departure, it's just that this version isn't very good. I think it COULD be amazing, however. It just needs to be reworked. Don't try and think outside of the box too much.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2007)

It's different, and I like it.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 27, 2007)

Its like seeing the woman you love (secretly......from the tree across from her house (0_0) ) change her beautiful hair from brunette to blond. Its not bad, just not what you originally feel in love with...........secretly.


I think casey is a great singer, but I think the most impact will be had by writing new music, since all of the vocal patterns he is filling is someone elses style.


----------



## noodles (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll have to give this a listen when I get home from work. I'm looking forward to it, since I am (obviously) in the minority of people who never really cared for Jake. you write some interesting stuff, and in all honesty, I viewed Jake as just another dude screaming all over everything. I'm so done with this post-Pantera he-man vocal bullshit.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 27, 2007)

Its all about expectations.

I've been listening to Icarus Lives since you first posted it up for download and know it off by heart and love it to bits. So hearing this new version without Jake's vocals was a bit off putting. The more I listen to it (5th time whilst reading this thread) the more I appreciate it for what it is - a kickass song.

The melodic hooks are different, but I don't think they aren't there - but we're all looking for a really obvious "Its like the sky is calling my name" but the hooks are still there in a more complex, less obvious form. Jake's vocals before were awesome, but never really as technical as Casey's. Grom hit it on the head - the vocals seem to follow Misha's soloing style, and the more I hear it the better it fits, because his heavy voice (which is one of the best I have ever heard) suits the djenty crunch riffs so well.

The only things I don't like:

1) Silly noises at the end. Getting tired of it on all the tracks. I get the idea you guys have a sense of humour...don't keep doing it, its ruining awesome songs for me. But thats just me.
2) Casey's last note just before the first chorus (where we would first hear "and its like the sky...") drives me nuts - the one just before that was a beautiful leading note just dissonant enough to really welcome that next note up one semitone up, but instead he goes down and hits a notee just not in the key of the song. I guess its the intention, but it drives me mad. I love the dissonant vocals in the song - singing dissonantly cleanly can actually be quite hard - but this seems to be taking it too far. Kinda like a Rusty Cooley solo. Cool for the principle, but it gets overdone until you go "OKAY! WE KNOW YOU CAN SWEEP!"


3) I love the edits to the drum pattern - especially the little rising snare accents during the intro riff - it sounds so much more human. I take that was the result of Orbinator tweaking all your drums?

Regardless, its a kickass song. If I come up with anything else constructive I'll hit you up on MSN.


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2007)

really not liking the new guy at all. Id have gone as far as to say that with jake you guys would have been/were one of my favourite bands but to be honest Casey pretty much ruined that track for me.

The guy can sing for sure but his screams are pretty weak i think. Also Jake's hooks are on a different level completley. 

There were a few bits i liked but i thought Jake was amazing and i did from the first time i heard him on one of your tracks that sort of impression is going to be hard to top with someone who you have to 'listen to a few times' to get.


----------



## Grom (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick said:


> The guy can sing for sure but his screams are pretty weak i think.



Agreed to disagree here, but I'd kill a nation to find a singer with screams like his. Powerful, controlled, great range, they're nothing short of amazing. I'm absolutely blown away by them.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick said:


> really not liking the new guy at all. Id have gone as far as to say that with jake you guys would have been/were one of my favourite bands but to be honest Casey pretty much ruined that track for me.
> 
> The guy can sing for sure but his screams are pretty weak i think. Also Jake's hooks are on a different level completley.
> 
> There were a few bits i liked but i thought Jake was amazing and i did from the first time i heard him on one of your tracks that sort of impression is going to be hard to top with someone who you have to 'listen to a few times' to get.


Whew! Finally someone who thinks just like me.

Agree completely, Nick. And well said on the "listen to a few times."


----------



## Kakaka (Dec 27, 2007)

I like Casey's vocals better, but not on this song.
I luckily have Jake's version of Icarus Lives on my mp3 player.

Anyways, it would be perfect if we had Casey singing Jake's vocals for it...

I'm making your life harder, ain't I, Bulb?


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2007)

I like this a LOT better than Jake's version. I don't mean to be harsh, but the live videos with the old singer did nothing at all for me. As a band you guys are fantastic, and I think the old vocalist was holding you guys back as he just wasn't very good live.


----------



## Omnitopia (Dec 27, 2007)

Stitch said:


> 1) Silly noises at the end. Getting tired of it on all the tracks. I get the idea you guys have a sense of humour...don't keep doing it, its ruining awesome songs for me. But thats just me.



lol, no.


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 27, 2007)

Grom said:


> Agreed to disagree here, but I'd kill a nation to find a singer with screams like his. Powerful, controlled, great range, they're nothing short of amazing. I'm absolutely blown away by them.


----------



## noodles (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm listening to this now. I guess I'm going to have to be one of the few to say that this is a major improvement. He's doing what a good vocalist should: creating a melody that fits the song, without exactly following what the guitars is doing. He is far more interesting to listen to, and his screams have more of a visceral attack, as opposed to the monotone barking of the last guy.


----------



## Jason (Dec 27, 2007)

Is jakes version still online anywere?


----------



## Naren (Dec 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> Is jakes version still online anywere?



SoundClick artist: Bulb - Metal, or what i call metal rather. I write music so i can listen to it. There are not many bands


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 28, 2007)

I would like to say that casey has an amazing voice and is definitely going to change the overall feel of the band (not saying better, just saying different). There is too much hate here for the new meat, when he is doing an exceptional job. I think once people hear his voice and his spacing/patterns in new music, they will feel better about him.


----------



## Durero (Dec 28, 2007)

noodles said:


> ...never really cared for Jake. you write some interesting stuff, and in all honesty, I viewed Jake as just another dude screaming all over everything. I'm so done with this post-Pantera he-man vocal bullshit.


Big +1 here


----------



## Jason (Dec 28, 2007)

> Its like the sky keeps calling my name...



Is really the only thing I liked about Jake's version


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 28, 2007)

Man, just listening to those two side-by-side (thanks, E!) makes me realize -

A) how much I _love_ Jake's version. And
B) how much I don't love Casey's version.


Wow, that song is so fucking badass. One of the best groove songs ever, really. _So_ fucking groovy.


----------



## Naren (Dec 28, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Man, just listening to those two side-by-side (thanks, E!) makes me realize -
> 
> A) how much I _love_ Jake's version. And
> B) how much I don't love Casey's version.
> ...



I've listened to Casey's version about 5 times now and it IS growing on me. I'm beginning to really like the new chorus of the song, especially his screams. He's got an excellent scream. I wish he would use it a little more (love his clean vocals as well). I still really really don't like the vocals in the beginning of the new version, though. And I really really like the part where he's singing clean and really high, holding out a note near the middle of the song while the guitar is playing heavy below it.

But I feel pretty much the same as TDW. The original song is pretty damn groovy and every time I listen to it, I can feel myself getting pumped up and feeling the energy. Some parts of Casey's vocals almost seem to ignore the groove of the guitar, bass, and drums and some of the clean parts seem to just lessen the heaviness.

I think Casey is a little more unique of a singer for the band (and he's clearly got a bigger range and more exotic ideas than Jake) and overall I may like him more (the Juggernaut song is absolutely amazing), but, eh.


----------



## bulb (Dec 28, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Man, just listening to those two side-by-side (thanks, E!) makes me realize -
> 
> A) how much I _love_ Jake's version. And
> B) how much I don't love Casey's version.
> ...



it just sucks that jake and his version are long gone and never coming back and that we are moving on


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree. It does suck.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 28, 2007)

noodles said:


> I'm listening to this now. I guess I'm going to have to be one of the few to say that this is a major improvement. He's doing what a good vocalist should: creating a melody that fits the song, without exactly following what the guitars is doing. He is far more interesting to listen to, and his screams have more of a visceral attack, as opposed to the monotone barking of the last guy.



+1 on all counts.


----------



## Nick (Dec 28, 2007)

whoever said it sounds deftones like i fully agree and im a big fan of the deftones. I just dont think that vocal approach works here.

Im sure i will like new tracks with this guy though.


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 28, 2007)

you guys are so br00tal like pantera!


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^ HA! It's uncanny isn't it!?^^^^

The problem with trying to choose is that both versions are so good. 

Upon the first spin, I didnt like it either, and wished Jake Crisis (he sounded like Karl from Gomorrahs Season Ends era Earth Crisis) back. I didnt even listen to it again until just now, and now I like this version better. 

Im super stoked on what this guy can do with his voice over the glassy passages. Hes much more a part of the music, like another instrument of the orchestra rather than CASEY SABOL, and the Peripheries.


----------



## bulb (Dec 28, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I agree. It does suck.



but wolfy dont you care about my happiness?
im like 439384 times happier with casey!


----------



## Blexican (Dec 28, 2007)

I have to say, the new version has grown on me, bulber. I just wish Casey would fix those damn chromatic notes before the choruses. If he did that, it'd sound as good as I can imagine the song to sound.


----------



## bulb (Dec 28, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I have to say, the new version has grown on me, bulber. I just wish Casey would fix those damn chromatic notes before the choruses. If he did that, it'd sound as good as I can imagine the song to sound.



thats not gonna happen cuz i think those notes are like the greatest thing ever haha, the only part in the whole song thats gonna change is that lofi beginning part.


----------



## Blexican (Dec 28, 2007)

bulb said:


> thats not gonna happen cuz i think those notes are like the greatest thing ever haha, the only part in the whole song thats gonna change is that lofi beginning part.



Fair enough, I'm quite used to it actually. When I first heard it, I cringed, but now it's not so bad. Are you gonna re-do the lo-fi beginning on beat, or just axe it?


----------



## bulb (Dec 28, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Fair enough, I'm quite used to it actually. When I first heard it, I cringed, but now it's not so bad. Are you gonna re-do the lo-fi beginning on beat, or just axe it?



hmm it really depends on what sounds better, id like something with a telephone voice there, whether its singing or whispering or whatnot, but if everything we do ends up detracting from that section we will leave it blanker than a bun in a world with no sesame seeds.


----------



## Blexican (Dec 28, 2007)

bulb said:


> hmm it really depends on what sounds better, id like something with a telephone voice there, whether its singing or whispering or whatnot, but if everything we do ends up detracting from that section we will leave it blanker than a bun in a world with no sesame seeds.



Or blanker than one dinner roll in a bowl of infinite pasta?!

Whatever it is you plan to do with the beginning, I'm sure I'm gonna like it, bulba.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 28, 2007)

bulb said:


> but wolfy dont you care about my happiness?
> im like 439384 times happier with casey!



I was 2,486,297.281 times happier with Jake's version. And my happiness supersedes all others. 


No, Meesh, it's not that at all. I just honestly think the original version of THAT SONG is way, way, way better with Jake. And even if I had never heard it, I don't like Casey's version _at all_. I'm a singer, too, and I don't really hear anything that grabs me - no strong melody, no real 'hook' to speak of, weird dissonances, and... Beavis impersonations? That's like having someone take a giant shit at the end of 'Citizen Kane.' A _bit_ out of place. But that's just _my_ personal preference. I still wish you well, and think you're a sooperdooperphenominal songwriter and guitar player.

That's why I said I don't think it's fair to really have Casey do that song. If I were Bulb (WWBD?) I would keep Icarus Lives as an instrumental, and start Casey out on a whole ream of new material. But hell, I'm a prolific songwriter. I probably have nearly 50 songs around, in some state of completion, and I'm always writing new riffs, new ideas. In fact, pretty much all I do is fuck around with new riffs and new leads. I rarely play covers, or song I already wrote, unless it's at band practice.


If you're happy with Casey, great. But as you can see, putting him on this song is kinda divisive. Some people love it, some people don't, some people need time to have it grow on them... I personally don't think this song really showcases what he can do, and it's kinda not fair _to him_ to have to try to establish himself in Jake's shadow, as it were.



But those are just my opinions, and if you post stuff on ss.org, well, you're gonna hear 'em.  'Nuff said. I'll go back and jam out on the Jake version now.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 28, 2007)

BTW, I also LOVE the lo-fi beginning. Bulb, you're making me real sad with all these new-fangled idears.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 28, 2007)

After listening to it a few more times, I'm really starting to love it, but I'm still not a huge fan of those dissonant notes in the first few lines. Everything else is solid, though, so I can live with those lines not blending quite well enough


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Dec 28, 2007)

I absolutely love this new version! The singing definately adds a new dimension, and some of the note choices are really cool and un-obvious

Thumbs up from me!


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ...I personally don't think this song really showcases what he can do, and it's kinda not fair _to him_ to have to try to establish himself in Jake's shadow, as it were.





Casey just blows him away. The weird notes in the beginning are part of what makes this version so awesome, it just gives the song such a unique sound. Its like wtf who does that? casey does, and i'm glad he does.


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 28, 2007)

Everytime I listen to this song I feel that these are the vocal melodies that are supposed to go along with the song. Casey kicks jakes ass without a doubt.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 28, 2007)

bulb said:


> thats not gonna happen cuz i think those notes are like the greatest thing ever haha, the only part in the whole song thats gonna change is that lofi beginning part.



AAAAND boost the backing vocal harmonies a little louder!


----------



## shadowgenesis (Dec 28, 2007)

dAN  lo-fi intro

 no take intro away


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 28, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> BTW, I also LOVE the lo-fi beginning. Bulb, you're making me real sad with all these new-fangled idears.



Serious.

Don't get rid of that part. Getting rid of that will totally demolish the punch that first note has.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 28, 2007)

Which lo-fi part are you talking about? There's two in the intro that I can hear and they're both cool and necessary, IMHO.


----------



## bulb (Dec 29, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> If you're happy with Casey, great. But as you can see, putting him on this song is kinda divisive. Some people love it, some people don't, some people need time to have it grow on them... I personally don't think this song really showcases what he can do, and it's kinda not fair _to him_ to have to try to establish himself in Jake's shadow, as it were.



The thing i/we never make decisions based off of what other people think, and even if lets say i did, nothing would change.
People were always split over Jake's vocals, even moreso than Casey's believe it or not, so even if i thought that way it would STILL make more sense to stick with Casey, because i guarantee you that EVEN more people would complain if i went back to Jake or kept it instrumental, and this is all hypothetical because the only reason that i need for keeping Casey is that i think he makes the song sound amazing!

And yeah it may "not be fair to him" to have to have to join a band after a singer was kicked out and whatnot, but life works that way, its unfair, you deal with it and move on.


To the rest of you "lofi guys" out there haha, i wont get rid of it, i just want to make it sound better, it sounds like it has this weird effect on it thats messing with the pitch, we can do that one part better and so we will!


----------



## Alpo (Dec 29, 2007)

bulb said:


> To the rest of you "lofi guys" out there haha, i wont get rid of it, i just want to make it sound better, it sounds like it has this weird effect on it thats messing with the pitch, we can do that one part better and so we will!



I think some of them think you're talking about the guitar intro. 

Oooh, and I've listened to the song like 50 times now, I just can't stop! This is some serious favourite song material!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 29, 2007)

bulb said:


> The thing i/we never make decisions based off of what other people think, and even if lets say i did, nothing would change.
> People were always split over Jake's vocals, even moreso than Casey's believe it or not, so even if i thought that way it would STILL make more sense to stick with Casey, because i guarantee you that EVEN more people would complain if i went back to Jake or kept it instrumental, and this is all hypothetical because the only reason that i need for keeping Casey is that i think he makes the song sound amazing!
> 
> And yeah it may "not be fair to him" to have to have to join a band after a singer was kicked out and whatnot, but life works that way, its unfair, you deal with it and move on.



1. You don't need to convince me. I already said it's your decision. I'm just offering my opinion, and that's based on personal preference. Your debating me doesn't change the fact like I like Jake's vocals or that earlier version better. Nor will it. You think Casey makes it sound amazing, I don't. Free country. 

But consider that as a *compliment*, that in some measure, I feel that strongly about the song. It would be 10x worse if I was completely indifferent, and I think you're missing that. Remember, at one point, you too were crazy about the original. I remember your excitement in describing it. If you've moved on from there, fine and dandy-o. So be it. But I haven't. I'm still back at that same spot when you busted it out on us with Jake singing that mad-awesome hook, thinking "this is one _kickass_ song!"


2. I know how life works, Bulb, thanks. I'm offering what _I_ would do, as I said from the beginning. You do as you wish, you don't need to justify it to me. It's your music, your life, your band. But you have your perspective, I have mine. I still say, were it my song, in similar circumstances, I would _not_ have the new guy redo it, when it's been so throughly stamped with someone else's signature sound. When Van Halen brought in Sammy, he didn't really do a lot of Dave's songs over, either. Why? Because he had his own sound, and it wasn't really fair to Sammy OR Dave for him to try to have to re-invent the wheel on the already established songs.


----------



## Leec (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, I also preferred the instrumental to the Jake version. I prefer this version to the Jake version - this guy obviously sings better, and is able to offer more texture to the track. You obviously strive to put texture in your songs - what with the clean guitars, the many guitar parts, etc., and you need a vocalist who can do that.
I'm not overly keen on bands outside death metal singing anything other than clean vocals. Unless the point of the track is brutality, I like vocals to offer more texture. I like heavy stuff for a while, but quickly grow bored of it. I can't listen to a whole Decapitated album because it lacks the texture. In this respect, I do prefer the new guy and what he's doing to the songs.

This said, I think Casey's growling is a little weaker than Jake's. It lacks some of the aggression. Regardless of who sang on your stuff before, what preceeded it, I'd prefer Casey's vocals if he didn't growl. Perhaps another band member who can do it better could handle that? Maybe your drummist. He must be bored rigid, keeping 4-time through all the songs lol!11!one

In summary: breezes.


----------



## Leec (Dec 29, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. You don't need to convince me. I already said it's your decision. I'm just offering my opinion, and that's based on personal preference. Your debating me doesn't change the fact like I like Jake's vocals or that earlier version better. Nor will it. You think Casey makes it sound amazing, I don't. Free country.
> 
> But consider that as a *compliment*, that in some measure, I feel that strongly about the song. It would be 10x worse if I was completely indifferent, and I think you're missing that. Remember, at one point, you too were crazy about the original. I remember your excitement in describing it. If you've moved on from there, fine and dandy-o. So be it. But I haven't. I'm still back at that same spot when you busted it out on us with Jake singing that mad-awesome hook, thinking "this is one _kickass_ song!"
> 
> ...



That's a pretty solid and sensible post there, man. But I would like to offer my thoughts on something you've said. 
When my band got a new vocalist, he recorded vocals over 2 songs that our previous vocalist had sung on. Whilst we have nowhere near the following Periphery has, we did receive comments about changing the vocals, some for, some against.
I don't know if the situation is similar for Bulb's band, but (complex sentence coming) when you're a new and small band, *and* you've only got a small amount of material finished to a degree that, once vocals are added, they ready to show the world, *and* when you're into what the new vocalist is doing, *and* when it's logistically difficult to get new material written and recorded with any sort of expedience, I think it's pretty much fair enough to go ahead.
I mean, Periphery aren't anywhere near the level VH were when they got Sammy in. That would clearly be crazy to have Sammy redo Jump or Panama. Millions of records had been sold, and hundreds of performances had been made. The situations aren't as readily analogous as they might seem.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 29, 2007)

Reminds me of sting and the police strangely...


----------



## Deschain (Dec 29, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Reminds me of sting and the police strangely...



Yeeeeeah!!!! Just before he realised, he IS the imagination of himself.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 30, 2007)

As little as my opinion matters, here it is. 

I really like Casey's version. I feel like the only time I would choose Jake's version over Casey's was back when I was really into metalcore and all that screaming, but now I'm sick of that stuff. Casey's pipes add a great new dimension to the song that Jake's monotone screaming just couldn't do. Is the song perfect? No. Is any song?


----------



## Blexican (Dec 30, 2007)

So hey Misha, here's a somewhat OT question:

Are you gonna be re-doing the letter experiment with Casey too? That'd be interesting to hear.


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 30, 2007)

I listened to the original one, but don't really recall it too well.

I listened to the new one, and immediately could tell a difference, but didn't know if it was good or bad. After listening for a few, I definitely think the new guy can sing much better, and brings a more dynamic approach which will only enhance your guys' style.


----------



## Omnitopia (Dec 30, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Is the song perfect? No. Is any song?



Yes, Clean My Wounds on Corrosion of Conformity's Deliverance.


----------



## bulb (Dec 30, 2007)

Omnitopia said:


> Yes, Deliverance off of Opeth's Deliverance.



fix'd


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 30, 2007)

bulb said:


> fix'd



+1


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, I've heard the Jake version a million times, but this version kicks it's ass.

Casey > Jake IMO. Except in some parts it sounds kind of Screamo. And the end made me want to kick your ass.


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> ... And the end made me want to kick your ass.



is that a good thing? haha


----------



## Omnitopia (Dec 30, 2007)

bulb said:


> fix'd



As much as I love Opeth and Misha, you're a fgt for "fixin" my post and you're out of the band!



Jongpil Yun said:


> Wow, I've heard the Jake version a million times, but this version kicks it's ass.
> 
> Casey > Jake IMO. Except in some parts it sounds kind of Screamo. And the end made me want to kick your ass.



I triple double infinity dog dare any emo singer to try to attempt the range and hit the notes Casey does with as much grit as Casey does. There have been some other emo comparisons and it's starting to irk me a bit because it's so apparent that it's not emo sounding, double-u tee eff is up with that?


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 31, 2007)

Omnitopia said:


> I triple double infinity dog dare any emo singer to try to attempt the range and hit the notes Casey does with as much grit as Casey does. There have been some other emo comparisons and it's starting to irk me a bit because it's so apparent that it's not emo sounding, double-u tee eff is up with that?



Yeah, I had showed some of my friends this version of the song, and they were also throwing up emo comparisons. One of them had said, "So you like [insert crappy emo band. I can't remember which one was referenced] then," to which I of course replied, "No." Then he said something like, "I don't see how you can not like them if you like this." I can see where there may be some similarities, but the direct comparisons are ridiculous. Dubya tee eff indeed. I love everything Jake has done with Periphery, but I feel Casey has a lot more potential.


----------



## XEN (Dec 31, 2007)

This, emo???? 

These days though it seems like anything remotely musical gets the label slapped on to it.

Someone mentioned The Police and Sting, and frankly, it brought back memories of early symphonic rock, like Yes, as well as some of the cooler songs from Journey (yes, they had good songs), but with balls. I love the direction the song took with Casey and can't wait to hear more. I also appreciate bulb letting it be made known that this is the music that he wants to write. Kudos bro! Stick to your guns.


----------



## Randy (Dec 31, 2007)

Sounds much more Sikth-ish with Casey's vox, for sure.

I'll say this though, that the clean vocals sound kinda like Thursday... just IMO. So I imagine that might be where some of the comparison comes from. I'm not familiar with any other emo bands, so that's the best I can come up with.


----------



## CrashRG (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not going to compare it to anything.
Both the original and the new mix were pleasing to my ears. I like his singing, and it def. sounds like he's singing his ass off. Too many bands are scared to actually sing over the heavy shit it seems like sometimes, and this was way nicely done.


----------



## Axel (Jan 1, 2008)

I think people have different opinions on what emo really is. I got a lot of flack for putting an emo tag on a Human Abstract video I put on youtube. Some of their fans got pretty angry but hey, I consider airy whinyesque vocals emo. 
I think emo has such a negative connotation that it has become an insult to be called emo so even if a person means well or has a good point nobody wants to hear it.


----------



## Purist (Jan 1, 2008)

I still have the jake version on my ipod. IMO i didn't like either versions, I still enjoy the instrumental best. I showed casey's version to my buddies and they too were throwin out emo comments


----------



## bulb (Jan 1, 2008)

Axel said:


> I think people have different opinions on what emo really is. I got a lot of flack for putting an emo tag on a Human Abstract video I put on youtube. Some of their fans got pretty angry but hey, I consider airy whinyesque vocals emo.
> I think emo has such a negative connotation that it has become an insult to be called emo so even if a person means well or has a good point nobody wants to hear it.



well its all about context, obviously we arent going for an emo sound so when people say that, they are using it as an insult. 

ultimately it doesnt matter because i know he doesnt sound emo, i cant stand that style primarily because of the singing, so if Casey sounded even remotely emo, i wouldnt have asked him to join.

i personally think that casey has a very different and unique voice naturally some people have acknowledged as that and others for better or for worse have been scrambling to come up with comparisons because thats what people do, im oftentimes guilty of the same thing so i dont hold it against anyone.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 1, 2008)

1. I'm consistent. I loved Jake's vox back when you first posted them, and I didn't dig the odd, silly stuff as well, _just like now_.

PROOF - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...b-periphery-icarus-lives-complete-vocals.html

2. Most people seemed to love it as well. Again, ^ proof.

3. After repeated listenings (groan), and listening to the other Casey clips, observations -

A. He's an incredible singer. Absolutely incredible. I think he's probably a better fit for your band overall, and he's a better singer.
 B. I can almost hear the emo reference. Something about how he transitions from clean into heavy vocals, like it's real stressed. Common Emo tactic. Regardless, I dig it. But I can understand people's point.
 C. I still think 'Icarus Lives', even though Casey's vocals are nice, is lacking a strong melodic theme. It's just not there, sorry.  He sings great, but a great song needs a good 'hook.' Scott Weiland doesn't have the greatest voice in the world, but fuck, can he craft a melody.
 D. It does grow on you. I actually like it after repeated listenings (Lamb of God was the same way for me. My favorite band, now.). That said, after many, many A/B listens, my PERSONAL OPINION is still that the Jake version is *better*. I like it quite a bit more. I actually REALLY LIKE the he-man, tough guy vocal style. Phil Anselmo's singing can still make me fucking thrash about, just like when I was a kid. He just seemed to fit the song better, maybe largely because of that super awesome, super memorable hook. It fit the song so well.


So, verdict is, I'd like to hear more of Casey to form a lasting impression. So far, it's Juggies - A+. Icarus - B- (if there hadn't been a Jake version, I'd say a B). As for 'Icarus Lives', great song - probably the best overall song I've ever heard posted on the net. But to me, it went from an absolute, hands-down unforgettable winner, to another good song you happen to hear, and that grows on you.



'Bout all I'll say on this. Keep up the good work, Bulb. Look forward to hearing more stuff, and always appreciate your submissions.


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2008)

Honestly, only 12 year olds throw out emo comments as insults anyhow.


----------



## noodles (Jan 2, 2008)

Omnitopia said:


> I triple double infinity dog dare any emo singer to try to attempt the range and hit the notes Casey does with as much grit as Casey does. There have been some other emo comparisons and it's starting to irk me a bit because it's so apparent that it's not emo sounding, double-u tee eff is up with that?



To the rest of the board: I've met him in person and I swear he knows how to speak English fluently.


----------



## Omnitopia (Jan 3, 2008)

noodles said:


> To the rest of the board: I've met him in person and I swear he knows how to speak English fluently.



Me fail english? That's un-possible!


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 3, 2008)

eh, I still prefer the Jake Verdika version, the vocals were just more consistent and catchy.

You're right Bulb the new vocals do grew on me, it just still lacks some catchyness, Casey's vocals just don't get stuck my head like Jake's did.


----------



## Scarpie (Jan 4, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Phil Anselmo's singing can still make me fucking thrash about, just like when I was a kid. He just seemed to fit the song better, maybe largely because of that super awesome, super memorable hook. It fit the song so well.



HELL YES!!!! In his prime, (prior to 96) that man was untouchable. a voice used with the most feeling and insight. he didn't scream for the sake of doing it. still to this day makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up cause he was so abrasive, bad ass, but articulate. and natural sounding. not just some babbling idiot who wants to sound tough. he was as genuine as it gets. nowadays every screamer sounds like he shapes his voice to fit what music he is representing.. nothing original in that at all. phil had THE voice. figuratively speaking as well as literally. havent seen that in metal since.













but back to the subject, i keep reading how people found jakes version "catchier". but i really think that it only seems so cause jake was so one dimensional. where as casey is all over the place. obviously you are going to remember moments that are more simplistic (jakes delivery)than to single out one instant in a really complex format where so much is going on (casey)


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 4, 2008)

You know that you're doing something right...something original when you stir up a whole bunch of controversy and piss people off.

I'm not a fan of the Casey version yet either (havn't listened to it much though) but this is without a doubt a big step in the right direction for these guys.


----------



## dpm (Jan 4, 2008)

I find Casey's take a _massive_ improvement over the old version. He's doing some very interesting things and dragging Periphery away from direct Meshuggah comparisons, which is a great thing for the identity of the band imo


----------



## kmanick (Jan 4, 2008)

Now that I've listened to this version (about 100 times) it's growing on me.
I still think the vocal melody needs more development, but I'll take this over 
screaming and yelling any day of the week.

I like his voice, I'm really interested to see how "new" material you guys write together from here on out is going to sound.  
Is he still living in Boston or has he moved down to where you guys are now?


----------



## Shawn (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds good with this guy I think.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 4, 2008)

Scarpie said:


> but back to the subject, i keep reading how people found jakes version "catchier". but i really think that it only seems so cause jake was so one dimensional. where as casey is all over the place. obviously you are going to remember moments that are more simplistic (jakes delivery)than to single out one instant in a really complex format where so much is going on (casey)



 Probably why I like the Jake version so much, but it never seemed to really complete the tune but it sure added to it.

I like Casey's voice, it's just that the vocal melody seems more complex than the rest of the song and he doesn't keep my attention! He has a great range I just think he's overusing it.

Kinda the opposite of how I feel about Darrel Wane, he has an excellent range, but seems to very it a lot and appropriately with the tone of the riff, like his awesome low voice during the real heavy stuff and his high voice to really emphasize a lyric. I know a lot of people on here don't like the guy but that's the best example I can come up with.


----------



## Ext789 (Jan 5, 2008)

^ darrell wane is pretty horrible imho

what steven wilson would call an alarm clock metal voice.

its just nails on chalkboard to me.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 5, 2008)

Ext789 said:


> ^ darrell wane is pretty horrible imho
> 
> what steven wilson would call an alarm clock metal voice.
> 
> its just nails on chalkboard to me.



I would heavily disagree. I fuckin' love his voice. Of course that's just my taste, however I wouldn't call him a bad vocalist just because you don't like his voice, he's pretty damn talented.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 5, 2008)

FoxZero said:


> I would heavily disagree. I fuckin' love his voice. Of course that's just my taste, however I wouldn't call him a bad vocalist just because you don't like his voice, he's pretty damn talented.


 
same here, I love Warrel Dane's voice. It took a little while to grow on
me but now I think it fits nevermore perfectly.
Casey's voice is growing on me in the same way.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 5, 2008)

Warrel's voice has definitely improved over the years IMO, and fits perfectly with Nevermore...

... with Sanctuary on the other hand  ...




FWIW i love the album this song comes from 




Back on topic regarding Periphery :

i think Casey smokes Jake


----------



## Ext789 (Jan 6, 2008)

warrel dane harmonies


----------



## Naren (Jan 6, 2008)

Ext789 said:


> ^ darrell wane is pretty horrible imho
> 
> what steven wilson would call an alarm clock metal voice.
> 
> its just nails on chalkboard to me.



Same here. Darrel Wane is probably the vocalist I hate the most in metal music right now. My bass player thought the exact same thing as me when he first heard Nevermore, "This music is so awesome... then the vocals came in and totally ruined it for me. I'd buy an album if he wasn't the singer."

I don't know if I'd consider him a bad singer, but he sings in a way that grates on my nerves. Almost like his notes don't match what he's singing to. But not in the cool dischordant way I like. More in that I-want-to-stick-knives-in-my-ears way.

I actually really like Casey's vocals, so I can't really compare them at all.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 6, 2008)

Naren said:


> Same here. Darrel Wane is probably the vocalist I hate the most in metal music right now. My bass player thought the exact same thing as me when he first heard Nevermore, "This music is so awesome... then the vocals came in and totally ruined it for me. I'd buy an album if he wasn't the singer."
> 
> I don't know if I'd consider him a bad singer, but he sings in a way that grates on my nerves. Almost like his notes don't match what he's singing to. But not in the cool dischordant way I like. More in that I-want-to-stick-knives-in-my-ears way.



Yeah, that's exactly how I feel (though I also feel that Nevermore's music 75-80% of the time sounds like a muddy, incoherent mess). There are a few songs, though, where the band locks together into something really solid sounding and the vocals actually fit ("I, Voyager", "Final Product" and "Believe In Nothing" are about the only Nevermore songs I listen to).

And I really like Casey's singing, so I wouldn't compare the two at all


----------



## Maggai (Jan 7, 2008)

Casey is doing some very interesting stuff with the melodies. He doesn't have the same hook as "they sky keeps calling my name" part, but after more listens, and reading the lyrics while listening, it really sinks in and starts to shine. I also dig his screaming.

Those really high pitched tones do bear some resemblance to some emo/screamo singers, I don't mind it, it sounds great. But I can see where people are coming from with that comment.


----------



## Plankis (Jan 7, 2008)

This one is far more better than the older version. More melodic and more interesting in general.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, not a ton of Nevermore fans in this thread. I thought "This Godless Endeavor" was completely perfect. Shit my favorite song Setient 6.

We all really have our own tastes here. Then again I have some real interesting influences myself.


----------



## noodles (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, what's with the Warrel hate? I love the guy's vocals. Very unique and challenging to listen to. I guess he will just always be someone you either get or don't.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 7, 2008)

noodles said:


> Wow, what's with the Warrel hate? I love the guy's vocals. Very unique and challenging to listen to. I guess he will just always be someone you either get or don't.



I agree, I totally dig his vocals but when I showed my Nevermore CD they couldn't stand him.


----------



## Ext789 (Jan 7, 2008)

I like "The Riverdragon has Come", I just don't like any of their other songs i've heard ha. He picks really weird notes to make harmonies with, he has some weird vocal melodies in the first place, also imo he gets overly dramatic with his vocals and it just sounds cheesy. In addition, there is really only one singer I like who uses high falsetto screams and it isn't warrel dane.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 7, 2008)

Who the heck is Darrel Wane?


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Who the heck is Darrel Wane?



Warrel Dane, is my guess.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 7, 2008)

^ Too serious and literal.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ^ Too serious and literal.



Yeah...well...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 7, 2008)

FoxZero said:


> Wow, not a ton of Nevermore fans in this thread. I thought "This Godless Endeavor" was completely perfect. Shit my favorite song Setient 6.



Thats actually my least liked nevermore song 


I'm a fan of them though. i have all their albums, including EPs/singles. Signed. I've seen them thrice as well  


Warrel is an awesome singer.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 7, 2008)

You don't like Sentient 6? :gasp: 

I can understand, but ya see I'm into adult contemporary stuff as well as metal and I love that mellow piano and orchastrol and especially acoustic stuff. I even try writing shit like that. I don't know why I like it, some of my taste in music is quite interesting.  So ya see how Sentient 6 touches me.

I don't care what anyone thinks Warrel is the shit and I think he completes Nevermore's sound. Imagine if they had a screamer... I think it's so cool that they're that freakin heavy with none of that goddamn screamer/growler shit.

That's why I really look forward to what Casey willl bring to Periphery. Cause you see, I didn't like Warrel either, but he grew on me and now he's one of my favorite vocalists.

The stuff that doesn't reach ya right away and slowly grows on ya is the best stuff in my opinion.


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 7, 2008)

MY ACID WORDS


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 8, 2008)

FoxZero said:


> You don't like Sentient 6? :gasp:
> 
> I can understand, but ya see I'm into adult contemporary stuff as well as metal and I love that mellow piano and orchastrol and especially acoustic stuff. I even try writing shit like that. I don't know why I like it, some of my taste in music is quite interesting.  So ya see how Sentient 6 touches me.
> 
> I don't care what anyone thinks Warrel is the shit and I think he completes Nevermore's sound. Imagine if they had a screamer... I think it's so cool that they're that freakin heavy with none of that goddamn screamer/growler shit.



Its not the style of music that sentient 6 is, i just dont like the song. I think they should've left it at the learning and been done with it. 

I agree with you on having Warrel doing vocals over those badass riffs. it makes the sound. That said, i love screamer and growling shit. I'm in a death metal band. Its what i like


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Fuck all, I think Sentient 6 is one of the greatest songs in metal ever, from concept, to lyrics, to musical content... it just is fucking SWELL.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuck all, I think Sentient 6 is one of the greatest songs in metal ever, from concept, to lyrics, to musical content... it just is fucking SWELL.



I think that song is awesome too. The solo in it is one of the most catchy ever also IMO. It's not one of my favorite songs on the disc but I do enjoy it.


----------



## Blexican (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## FoxZero (Jan 8, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuck all, I think Sentient 6 is one of the greatest songs in metal ever, from concept, to lyrics, to musical content... it just is fucking SWELL.



 

@Metal Ken, yeah the screamer stuf just wasn't my thing. I grew up listening to alt rock so I just could never get into it no matter how hard I tried. There are some exceptions though, like Jens Kidman and that guy from Devil Driver.

Downspell has some cool vocals if you've heard of em. Really insane death metal, I love them.

@Blexican, yeah sorry, I really steered this off course!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Eh, it's all good. 10 pages about Blub is enough, I say.  Time to see where the spirit takes us.


----------



## Blexican (Jan 8, 2008)

It's all good dudes, just joshin' ya.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah Bulb's threads are always loaded with replies.

But at least I'm glad some people see my point


----------



## Kakaka (Jan 8, 2008)

Listening to it for the second time after a while without listening to the older version now made me like Casey's version a lot.

   Triple thumb up for it!


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 13, 2008)

new vocals are ok, need a few more listens to get used to it. Highly prefer the instrumental version.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 13, 2008)

kmanick said:


> Is he still living in Boston or has he moved down to where you guys are now?



still in boston....as i recall, he'd signed a lease on a new place up here right before he was asked to join Periphery, so it wasn't really an option to move down to DC yet. i was just over at his place yesterday, it's pretty sweet, can't say i blame him for wanting to stay here


----------



## mustang-monk (Jan 13, 2008)

i like both versions. finally got to listen to it through good headphones n yeah it sounds awesome. the bit at the ends a bit unneccesary but really like the new singers vocals


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 13, 2008)

FoxZero said:


> @Metal Ken, yeah the screamer stuf just wasn't my thing. I grew up listening to alt rock so I just could never get into it no matter how hard I tried. There are some exceptions though, like Jens Kidman and that guy from Devil Driver.



I dont like Devil Driver that much, and Jens was always my least favorite part of meshuggah  


See, i didnt like it at first either. Shit, i only listened to power metal for about a year or 2. Then i edged into thrash and children of bodom (Before HCDR even came out). After THAT, i actually grew to like the style of vocals a lot. 

But as far as sentient 6 goes, its the only song i skip on TGE. Psalm of Lydia owns ALL though.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Bleah.

Sentient 6 is my favorite song on TGE. God, that song is so blissfully and wonderfully amazing.


Whippersnappers.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 13, 2008)

I hate to say it but I really prefer the old version. I've been listening to it once or twice a day for the past three weeks and I haven't grown to like the vocals at all. The stuff he did for Juggernaut was way better.


----------



## Omnitopia (Jan 13, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I hate to say it but I really prefer the old version. I've been listening to it once or twice a day for the past three weeks and I haven't grown to like the vocals at all. The stuff he did for Juggernaut was way better.



Icarus Lives is part of Juggernaut.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 13, 2008)

Omnitopia said:


> Icarus Lives is part of Juggernaut.



Seriously? That's even better!


----------



## Randy (Jan 14, 2008)

Listen to Serious Business and everything will be alright. 

That song fucking rules.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 14, 2008)

Omnitopia said:


> Icarus Lives is part of Juggernaut.



Well I didn't know that. The vocals might flow better then, but as it sits, I think the vocals in this song sounded intentionally weird while the ones in the "new juggies clip" were still perfectly unique and suited the song ten times better.


----------



## Crazy German (Jan 15, 2008)

Hes got a great voice, as a singer i prefer him over the previous one, style wise i think it matches quite well with the quite acoustic parts where he is singing but he should growl more durring the heavier part just to set it off more.


----------



## Asdef (Jan 15, 2008)

The older was the way better...(((


----------



## neon_black88 (Jan 15, 2008)

I dont really have any comment on the vocals besides Id like to hear some more aggressive parts, but who am I to complain, you guys are still the most talented un-signed band I've ever heard.

And Warrel Dane and Nevermore kick-arse period. TBH I never liked Warrell Dane in the beggining either, but now I could not hear Nevermore in my head with any other vocals.


----------



## Espaul (Jan 15, 2008)

But the question is... that is casey's normal voice at the end right?


----------



## Chris Feener (Jan 15, 2008)

It took me a few listens to get used to the new Icarus, but It's possibly one of my favorite songs of all time now.

GRAVITY IS JUST A FEEBLE PLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!

That part absolutely fucking kicks my ass. I always have to rewind.

His screaming voice is identifiably THE scream I wanna be able to do some day - loads of grit, not too death metally, and he can go from intensely high ranged stuff to ass-rapingly low-pitched growls in the matter of seconds.


----------



## Omnitopia (Jan 15, 2008)

Chris Feener said:


> It took me a few listens to get used to the new Icarus, but It's possibly one of my favorite songs of all time now.
> 
> GRAVITY IS JUST A FEEBLE PLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!
> 
> ...



Please send Casey a message saying you love his scream.


----------



## Chris Feener (Jan 16, 2008)

Omnitopia said:


> Please send Casey a message saying you love his scream.



I already told him I loved his stuff.. hmm


----------



## Omnitopia (Jan 17, 2008)

Chris Feener said:


> I already told him I loved his stuff.. hmm



Yeah but mention the scream!! Tell him how awesome his scream is, like send him a message everyday.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 17, 2008)

I made a Djent cd up last night with this on, and listened to it in the car. There was only one thing I could think about the vocals. Damn I hope we get a vocalist near that sort of quality.

Take this to people who've never heard the original and they'll love it. Hell I'd only heard the original once or twice, this will be on constant play for a looooong time.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just thought I'd come back to comment that this version has grown on me so much that parts of it damn near bring a tear to my eye. Fucking brilliant  Has the perfect balance of beauty/delicacy and brutalness/insanity.


----------



## Nats (Jan 25, 2008)

the original is so great. the old vocals sound like that song Earth Crisis did with the guy from machine head on guest vocals. One against One i think it's called


----------



## Universe74 (Feb 8, 2008)

Chris Feener said:


> It took me a few listens to get used to the new Icarus, but It's possibly one of my favorite songs of all time now.
> 
> GRAVITY IS JUST A FEEBLE PLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!
> 
> ...



You pretty much said it all right there. New version FTW for me. Been listening all day.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 8, 2008)

If only the new version had THE line.

You know...

"The Sky keeps callin' mah NAME!!!"


----------



## Espaul (Feb 8, 2008)

If I understood correctly, then they can't use any of the old lyrics written by... jake is it?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 8, 2008)

Espaul said:


> If I understood correctly, then they can't use any of the old lyrics written by... jake is it?



Correct. The new ones are just as good but they are missing the single greatest lyric of all time. 

EDIT: Btw Jake. I'm your biggest fan!


----------



## kmanick (Feb 8, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> And Warrel Dane and Nevermore kick-arse period. TBH I never liked Warrell Dane in the beggining either, but now I could not hear Nevermore in my head with any other vocals.


 
+1000
it takes a while to "get him"


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 8, 2008)

Alright, after listening to this for some time now I like it more than the instrumental now.

Hope "The Fast Ones" gets some vocals. *wink-wink* 



kmanick said:


> +1000
> it takes a while to "get him"


----------

